# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  nedoumica

## kurioža

odakle početi,imamo luciju koja krajem petog mj uni dvije godine i u 7 sam mj trudnoće,muče me nekoliko pitanja pa iskusne mame javite se...luciju dojim navečer pred spavanje,njoj je dojenje povezano sa uspavljivavanjem pa joj je to ritual kad ona dobije svoju pupicu i usne,prije je tako bilo i za denevno spavanje ali sad imam tetu koja je danju malo pričuva i najbitnije uspava,svima zaspe ili na rukama ili n akolinima uz pjevušenje ali kad je mama tu,igra samo pupica za spavanje,više noću ne traži pupicu,što mi je spas stvarno jer je bila ful aktiavn sisač noću,danju je nekad zatraži obično je to kad je iz nekog razloga razdražljiva,zubići i takve stavri,u jednom peridou smo došli do toga da bi zajedno i legle na krevet pa bi ju dojila,čak neznam je li to dojenje ona bi čučkala više ( boli ali navikla već) i ja bi joj izvukla pupicu  i ona netom prije nego usne bi joj rekla sad će mo se grliti i mama će ti pričati,pa bi svašta govrila i čvrsto bi je zagrlila i to je palilo,tada su došli  zubi opet i poremetilo se,više nikako da dođemo do tog stadija jer sad želi d a je dojim u naručju na kauču pa je zatim kad je već u polunsu prebacim u krevet i tada još doji dok ne usne do kraja,..........e takva je situacija,..........neznan što da radim,....da li je sAD pokušati odviknuti? želim se isto tako educirati po pitanju tandema i eventualno ako bude sve kako triba želim naučiti u ovom drugom slučaju odvojiti dojenje od uspavljivanja,ima li netko neke smjernice ili jednosatvno savjet,........fala

----------


## zoza

*kurioža*,

nemam neki pametan savjet... mogu samo podijeliti s tobom kako ja gledam na tu situaciju...

Malenoj dojenje još očito jako puno znači.
Savjetuje se da prestanak dojenja bude postupan... a budući da vas ne dijeli još puno vremena do novog sisavca... 
Klinci jako dobro kuže... i ako bi malenoj prestanak dojenja teško pao, možda bi krivca za to tražila u bebici...

Mi smo u trudnoći pričale o tome kak ćemo bebi dati ciku kad se rodi. V. je već tada jednu predodredila za bracu. I mogu ti reći da istinski uživamo u tandemu, posebno je!   :Heart:  
I kod V. je dojenje u 99% slučajeva vezano uz uspavljivanje!

Sretno!  :Love:  

tekstovi o tandemskom dojenju

----------


## kurioža

ma znaš ono dok pišeš već znaš što ćeš napraviti,neću ja njoj ukinuti dojenje al neznan što da radim ako počne više tražiti,češće,da li joj odmah dati ili joj pokušati objasniti,što u tim situacijama?..........i nisam rekla ali kad se danju uspava na cici onda spava samo 20  min do pola sata i ja bi joj znala opet ponuditi ona bi čučkala ali se ne bi više uspila uspavati pa bi bila nervozna jer je neispavana a kad bi ju neko drugi upsava onda bi se uspila odmoirit npr. sat vremena i probudila bi de lipo,pričajući.....nije meni problem njoj dati cicu nego kad to nije uvik najbolje ali jako san sritna što se noću više ne budi i ako se ponekad probudi tataj je malo pronosa i ona zaspe,tu nema problema i volila bi da tako ostane to ....

----------

